# Ball Pythons > BP Husbandry >  active ball python at night

## Soup

Hi im new to the forums and i got my first ball python last week and i notice that sometimes she is pretty active at night. She hides all day and she has eaten. But sometimes when its night she is super active like she wants to get out of her cage. She has a hide on the hot side and cool side and she transitions between the two. On the hot side its around 90. She only does this sometimes and im wondering if she is stressed out about something? Should i be worried or am i just perinoid?  (Please excuse any mistakes i typed this on my phone)

----------


## auhsojnacnud

Ball Pythons are Nocturnal. This is 100% normal for your snake to do this. My snake came out almost every night for the first week or two that i got it, but now she only comes out about once a week. There is nothing to worry about.

----------

ballpythonluvr (02-28-2015),Soup (02-28-2015)

----------


## Lizardlicks

That's normal.  My girls are always their most active around 6 or 7 at night, right after the sun has gone down and the room is nice and dark.  Since they're already in their natural hunt mode, that's when I feed them.  I usually go to bed, and wake up to any thing they've done overnight that needs fixing (poop, shed, knocked over water dishes, etc.)

----------

Soup (02-28-2015)

----------


## Soup

Thank you guys so much for replying. It heleped alot. I just thought since arent very active snakes something was wrong. But now i now its normal.  :Smile:

----------


## Lizardlicks

That would be much more concerning if it was during all hours of the day and/or the snake seems restless rather than just naturally inquisitive.  

Serket is definitely my more active girl, and she likes to come out and explore all around her tub at dark hour, but then she'll pick a side and settle in.  Strudel  is less so, she usually just pokes her head out of her hide and observes things for a bit before deciding if she wants to change sides or not.  They're both usually done with evening actives by the time I go to bed (around 11) so their activity cycles are more crepuscular than nocturnal, but this seems to vary from snake to snake.  Never see a peep from them during the day unless I pull them out (which I try to avoid after 10 or 11am so they can have the day to sleep undisturbed).

----------


## Soup

Same, She sleeps all day and is sometimes up at night. Dont know when she stops but she is always hiding when i wake up.

----------


## AnnaK231

Yep nothing to worry about, mine runs around from about 10pm-2am.

----------


## That_One_New_Guy

Mine likes to watch TV from her tank at a round 11 at night everyday. After she gets her fix she roams around her tank for about an hour or so

----------


## IsmQui718

Mine actually like to come out of their hides after the light in their room is turned off.  As it gets closer to feeding day (Saturdays here) they're much more active. They then settle down for a day or 2 once they're fed before becoming active again.  




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

